# Found these old bottles at local Estate sale.



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2008)

I was at a local Estate sale here in Mt Clemens, Michigan last week end & Bid on these bottles. I'm not a bottle specialist but do like any Michigan Breweriana. As far As I know it seems any breweriana from Pre Prohibition Mt Clemens is hard to come by. These look to be mostly 1890's Blob Tops with wire bail & stopper included. My Question is does anybody know what these are worth each? Just wondering if I overspent? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2008)

So, Nobody has any Idea what these are worth? Are these worth $5.00 each or maybe $20 each. Anybody know? LEON.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 15, 2008)

I have no idea about your bottles in particular, but it's pretty safe to say that just about any blob with the bail is worth 5-10.  Good luck


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 15, 2008)

hard to say with out knowing the rarity, but i would think a nice amber blob would go 10-20 bucks at least. the ladies leg and the quart size probably more. hard to say. probably need to find out from someone with local knowledge. nice finds !!!

 Jim


----------



## dirtflinger (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice Bottles..If you paid less than $10.00 each for the small ones you did all right and the larger ones a little more. All I collect is Michigan Beers and Sodas and have seen a few so nothing rare..Here is a sight that might be of help...Great job picking them up.. 
http://www.mi-brew.com/alpha/Default.htm


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2008)

With Beer bottles I see easy common embossed crown top bottles regularly get $5.00-$10.00. I dont to often see older blob tops around anywhere & when I do usually missing the wire bail and/or stopper. Since word got out about this Auction from Advertising there was some stiff competition & bidding wars going on so I did not steal these cheap & cost quite a bit more then $10 each unfortunately. P.S. If any body has a 1930's Walker Beer Bottle from Centerline, Michigan  or 1930's Regal beer from Detroit I'll pay good money for these. Let me know. LEON. 


 P.S.S.  Dirtflinger, I'm very familiar with that Michigan site, My Good buddy Gary Bauer used to run it (r.i.p.) I've got many of my beer items pictured on his site as a contributor.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2008)

Old Pic of some of my Michigan bottles. LEON.


----------



## dirtflinger (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry for the post[&o] It just seemed like that you wanted to know if you got a good deal or not? How many do you want to buy for that price? I also see you are or were a local collector -with experience-so why ask for info on a pretty common bottle? Must be my mistake so do not take it personal....Just trying to help


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds like your saying the bottles are common, from my experiance, any pre-prohibition Mount Clemens brewing co. bottles are not common. I was just hoping some one with more experiance then me could tell me exactly how uncommon  these are? Since you say they are common I'll buy all the Michigan blob tops you got for sale, Just e-mail me & let me know. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2008)

Dirtflinger, You say how many do you want to buy at that price, How many what? And at What Price? I think your blowing Hot Air, If you really do got any Michigan Blob tops for sale how about e-mailing me what you got at what Price? I'll be waiting. LEON.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 18, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> With Beer bottles I see easy common embossed crown top bottles regularly get $5.00-$10.00. I dont to often see older blob tops around anywhere & when I do usually missing the wire bail and/or stopper.  LEON.


 Ohio has blobs you almost can't give away, they're not worth the shipping and fees.


----------



## glass man (Apr 18, 2008)

ALL WE ARE SAYING IS GIVE MICH.BEER BOTTLES A CHANCE!PEACE,LOVE HAPPINESS DRINK A MICH.BEER TOGETHER AND COME ON PEOPLE ,LETS GET TOGETHER AND TRY TO LOVE ONE ANOTHER RIGHT NOW!THERE IS TO MUCH THUG SHIT WINNING ,WE CAN TURN IT AROUND ONE PERSON AT A TIME AND LETS START ON THIS SITE!BOTTLES AIN'T NOTHING BUT MELTED GLASS,SCREW THEM IF THEY BECOME MORE IMPORTANT THAN EACH OTHER!JAMIE "FOR JESUS,LOVE,BROTHERHOOD<SISTERHOOD,ON AND ON NOW SEND THELIONS AFTER ME I AM WAITING ,LINDSEY! DIG IT!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2008)

Michigan has some common blobs too, like Pfeiffer, E&B, Strohs & other detroit brewing co bottles. While I was at this auction there was a few easy embossed Michigan bottles I & most others did not bother to bid on & they only got $5-15. If these Blobs I have are not worth much why was there a few in crowd willing to pay/bid $50 & $60 on them while we let the easy Pfeiffers, ect go for $10. How do you explain that? LEON.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 18, 2008)

Leon, Those beers may be rare or common, I have no idea. What I have seen, over many years of auctions, is that local people almost always will bid up local items to prices that could not be obtained anywhere else in the country.
 The fact that they went for high prices,  in that sale, does not indicate rarity. George


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 18, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> Michigan has some common blobs too, like Pfeiffer, E&B, Strohs & other detroit brewing co bottles. While I was at this auction there was a few easy embossed Michigan bottles I & most others did not bother to bid on & they only got $5-15. If these Blobs I have are not worth much why was there a few in crowd willing to pay/bid $50 & $60 on them while we let the easy Pfeiffers, ect go for $10. How do you explain that? LEON.


 ah someone needs a hug[] who cares how much they are worth ,if you like them just display them . or put them on ebay and see where they go from there ,matt


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been collecting Michigan bottles for past 15 years. All I know is some I always see, the same ones over & over again, Some I rarely see, Some I've been looking for, for years & never see, The ones I've been looking for for years & never see are the rare ones to me.. For example, If somebody out there has a Detroit Blob top bottle from LION Brewing co. Let me know, I'll be glad to releive you of this bottle for $5 or $10 or more. LEON.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 18, 2008)

In my opinion, auctions are not a reliable indicator of "worth" or "rarity".
 They can be, but mostly auctions are hit or miss as reflections of a bottle's
 relative value. 

 All that has to happen is that two or more people want the same item, and they
 either have deep pockets, or they get carried away in the moment during the auction
 and end up paying more than they should have -- but they *won*.

 I'm sure many of you follow ebay auctions to keep up with prices and so forth
 and for example right now a certain Mr. Werner is selling off his California state
 druggist collection.  Bottles that are rare are bringing high prices *only* when two
 or more collectors need the particular druggist bottle to add to their collection.

 I have noted at least a dozen quite rare San Francisco druggists (some unlisted) were won for the *minimum bid* without any competition whatsoever from other collectors.
 So unfortunately the fellow selling off his collection is getting low-balled to death on
 some of his offerings.  Like where the winning bid is barely higher than shipping cost.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2008)

While I was at this Auction I picked up this easy common E&B blob top bottle & easy common Pabst blob top, I did not even want these easy bottles but when nobody even wanted to bid a lousy $10 each & Auctioneer crying out for help I felt sorry for these bottles & bid the $10, nobody wanted them & I allready had the E&B & a few others like it but like someone else said in here before any blob top should be worth $10, even the easy common ones,  I figured the same thing. All I'm saying is I feel insulted that people would call a Biewers blob top & Mt Clemens Quart blob top just the same as a easy E&B & Pabst, or Pfeiffers or Strohs, ect. blob top. Not even in the same Category. All I'm saying is anybody that thinks so can send me all there Mt. Clemens Brewing & Biewers Brewing & William Miller brewing & Health City Brewing & Singleyn brewing  & John G. Freimann breweing co bottles, These are all from Mt. Clemens,  A town 20 miles north of Detroit. I'll be waiting to get flooded with massive amounts of e-mails to acquire such easy common bottles. Thanks for your support & help. LEON.






 <a href="http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q101/hemihampton/?action=view&current=ebpabstblobsagain.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q101/hemihampton/ebpabstblobsagain.jpg" border="0" alt="ebpabst."></a>


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> While I was at this Auction I picked up this easy common E&B blob top bottle & easy common Pabst blob top, I did not even want these easy bottles but when nobody even wanted to bid a lousy $10 each & Auctioneer crying out for help I felt sorry for these bottles & bid the $10, nobody wanted them & I allready had the E&B & a few others like it but like someone else said in here before any blob top should be worth $10, even the easy common ones,  I figured the same thing. All I'm saying is I feel insulted that people would call a Biewers blob top & Mt Clemens Quart blob top just the same as a easy E&B & Pabst, or Pfeiffers or Strohs, ect. blob top. Not even in the same Category. All I'm saying is anybody that thinks so can send me all there Mt. Clemens Brewing & Biewers Brewing & William Miller brewing & Health City Brewing & Singleyn brewing  & John G. Freimann breweing co bottles, These are all from Mt. Clemens,  A town 20 miles north of Detroit. I'll be waiting to get flooded with massive amounts of e-mails to acquire such easy common bottles. Thanks for your support & help. LEON.


 will you cover shipping? if so i'll send you 10 or so i have and we can put this to rest[]really they are not break the bank bottles just let it go . just try to sell them and see what you get ,it's really that easy.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd be Interested in 10 Michigan Blob tops if you have them, Sure, I'll pay shipping, ect. LEON.


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 19, 2008)

like i said just go on ebay and try to sell your bottles. if they are what you think ,they will sell well. i have a feeling you will not like what you will see..  if they do well just let us know so you can stick it in our face's[8|] other than that you got you answer already !


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

I bought these bottles for my own personel collection. Did not buy to try to make a Profit on ebay. Now with 20/20 hindsight I should have never asked this Question. What I was looking for was a Michigan collector that collects Michigan Beer bottles with more knowledge & experiance then me to give me some helpful insight, advise. Looks like I was asking for to much. Or some will just say I'm clueless & did not like the answers I got. Maybe, Like I said, I'm no bottle expert. SO, Who all wants to send me Michigan Blobtops for $10 for my Personal collection? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, I'm aware it would take 2 rich Michigan or Mt. Clemens bottle specialist  in a ebay Bidding war to get anything for these bottles. Anyone else could care less, Just like I could care less for a rare blobtop from New York, ect. I've been on ebay 9 years, since 1999 & over 800+ feedback. I know how it is & how it goes on greedbay. LEON.


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> I bought these bottles for my own personel collection. Did not buy to try to make a Profit on ebay. Now with 20/20 hindsight I should have never asked this Question. What I was looking for was a Michigan collector that collects Michigan Beer bottles with more knowledge & experiance then me to give me some helpful insight, advise. Looks like I was asking for to much. Or some will just say I'm clueless & did not like the answers I got. Maybe, Like I said, I'm no bottle expert. SO, Who all wants to send me Michigan Blobtops for $10 for my Personal collection? THANKS, LEON.
> 
> what i was saying was put the bottles on ebay ,if you want to know what they are worth. you can put a $1000 resevere on them and find out what "people" not a book ,will pay for you bottles. sometimes we feel we have more than we have ,hell i have been there many times, good luck my friend ,matt


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> Yes, I'm aware it would take 2 rich Michigan or Mt. Clemens bottle specialist  in a ebay Bidding war to get anything for these bottles. Anyone else could care less, Just like I could care less for a rare blobtop from New York, ect. I've been on ebay 9 years, since 1999 & over 800+ feedback. I know how it is & how it goes on greedbay. LEON.


 well good for you ,with that much feedback you should already know what you want ,right? why would you come here lookin for info on some not so good lookin blob tops ?? if you have it all down ,well just do your thing!! good luck ,i think you might need it in the years to come ,matt


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

I know ebay's not the right place to sell these unless the right certain people are looking/interested. Ebay is to unpredictable. You can sell 6 of the same Item at different times & get 6 totally different prices with huge variances in price. I've seen Items get 100times more then what they are worth & some 100 times less. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sensing some hostilty in here & not sure why. I know what you were getting at with the ebay thing & your wrong. You think I think I should throw them on ebay & I'll expect to get $100 for them. But in Reality I'll get $10 & then I'll learn a lesson. No, I dont think these are rare $100 bottles. No, I dont think I'd get much more then $10 on ebay probably. My Questions were directed toward other Michigan bottle collectors or any bodyfamiliar with with these bottles. Not sure why I'm getting all the negative response's to my comments? LEON.


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> I know ebay's not the right place to sell these unless the right certain people are looking/interested. Ebay is to unpredictable. You can sell 6 of the same Item at different times & get 6 totally different prices with huge variances in price. I've seen Items get 100times more then what they are worth & some 100 times less. LEON.


 well you just showed what i was tring to to say. you never know what something will go for. even at a glass house auction. people will bid what they bid , and sometimes you just have to see that what you have is not what people will want, or it may be what they want who knows?my feelings are that you thought that these beers might be a good find.for you yes, for joe smo maybe not. they seem not all that great .sorry but you might have to just find out on your own!!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Sweetrelease, Why the hostilty, NO, I dont have it all down. I know ebay & I know Michigan Beers but I do not know alot about Beer Bottles or Bottles. Thats why I came here for advise. If my answers are blunt or to the point people get offended. If I say I know ebay or Gary's michigan site people get offended, But if my Blobtops called a worthless ugly $5.00 bottle I should not be offended. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's my Conclusion on these Bottles. To a small few of us locals in this area that collect Michigan bottles these are good bottles. To anybody else that does not collect Michigan bottles or Mt Clemens area beer bottles these are worthless to them. BUT, I guess you could say this same thing is true for other bottles from other area's to other people. OK, I wont ask these type of Questions again. I've learned my lesson. LEON.


----------



## jesster64 (Apr 19, 2008)

hemihampton, just an impartial view. You came on and asked what some people thought of the bottles you bought. Dirtflinger and others gave their honest opinion and you snapped back at them. Others have said to put them on ebay at a high reserve and that would give you the best estimate without having to sell the bottles. you also rejected that idea. Then you keep throwing "if anyone has blobs , they should send them to you for 10 dollars each " in peoples faces. You seem to be angry that people aren't telling you what you want to hear. no offense, thats just what it seems like from reading the posts.


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: jesster64
> 
> hemihampton, just an impartial view. You came on and asked what some people thought of the bottles you bought. Dirtflinger and others gave their honest opinion and you snapped back at them. Others have said to put them on ebay at a high reserve and that would give you the best estimate without having to sell the bottles. you also rejected that idea. Then you keep throwing "if anyone has blobs , they should send them to you for 10 dollars each " in peoples faces. You seem to be angry that people aren't telling you what you want to hear. no offense, thats just what it seems like from reading the posts.


  yup you said it , i did not think i was being rude, but this guy is way in left field[], seems he wanted one of us to say his bottles were the find of the year , well NO  sorry , matt


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Jester, OK, Yeah, you may be right. I do not like to hear I got easy common 5-$10 bottles. I now realize I should have never started this post. My Mistake, It wont happen again. Sorry I may have coped a bad Attitude. LEON.


----------



## jesster64 (Apr 19, 2008)

also, buzzcut said nice finds and dirtflinger said great job. You were the first to say dirtflinger was blowing hot air when he did not agree with you. No one said the were worthless ugly 5 dollar bottles. Again, it seemed you wanted a certain response and when you did not get it, you got angry. i think they're great bottles, wish i could locate some like that in this area. you have 15 years experience on me so you would know better on the price. thats just an observation, not any type of insult.


----------



## jesster64 (Apr 19, 2008)

no harm in asking. If I ever find any mich bottles, you would be the person i would most likely ask about their value. again, I think any blobs are great and wish i could find some digging or at an auction.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Sweetrelease, No, I know not the find of the year. I just thought maybe somebody would say worth $20-$30 bucks. Not $5 or $10. I also noticed that unless somebody has found a real early 1700's bottle then nobody's impressed with anything else like1800's stuff. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Jester, Dirtflinger said they were common & how many do I want at that Price. I said I'll take all you got. I never heard back from him. I got the impression he had a whole pile of these he'd sell me cheap, If so I'll take them But never heard back from him. Did I not here back from him because maybe he dont have them? Thats Why I said blowing hot Air. OK, Maybe That was rude & I should not have said that but I felt like he was pulling my leg or playing with me with that comment. LEON.


----------



## jesster64 (Apr 19, 2008)

no harm no foul. I've seen nothing but praise and encouragement on this board. I think some of the more experienced collectors get a little upset when they see someone ask the value of certain bottles. just my opinion. The collectors here seem to enjoy collecting bottles for fun more than for profit. putting a dollar amount on everything takes a certain amount of fun out of it. just my 2 cents and my intention is not to insult anyone.


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> Sweetrelease, No, I know not the find of the year. I just thought maybe somebody would say worth $20-$30 bucks. Not $5 or $10. I also noticed that unless somebody has found a real early 1700's bottle then nobody's impressed with anything else like1800's stuff. LEON.


 yup that is what i said[8|] man you  are one angry  dude if they are tellin you $5 -$10 well then maybe $5 -$10. get over it already, thanks man good luck


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

I just reread the old post & maybe I was a little hard on Dirtflinger, If so please accept my apology Dirtflinger. No hard feelings I hope. If I paid $30 for a certain bottle I was just hoping somebody with more experiance them me could tell me good deal or to much. Thats all I wanted to know. I was hoping someone would say I've seen a few of those & they regularly sell for $20 or $30 or whatever the case may be. If Somebody said thats & $20 bottle & I know I paid $10 or $30 then I feel it gives me a better idea if I paid to much or not. Thats All I wanted to know. I specialize in Beer cans & I know I can do exactly that with Beer cans but not sure if it's that easy to do with bottles. Us can people have a book of over 10,000 different cans with prices. Where or who makes a similar bottle book with Prices. I'm not aware of anybook that would have Michigan blob top beer bottle Prices, Does one exist? LEON.


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

I collect soda and beer bottles from Bay City, Michigan.  Most of the common blob bottles from Bay City sell for $25 to $40, if you can stil find a common blob beer, such as a Kolb, Phoenix, or Bay City Brewing Co.  There are a ton of rare ones out there from Bay City, some have never been found, but they are listed in the old directories.  Collecting Michigan beers can be tough, because most collectors will not be truthful about value or rare a bottle is, usually because they don't have a particular one and they want to get it for nothing.  It all goes back to how bad someone needs the bottle for their collection, they will pay what it takes to get it.

 I think if you paid $30 to $50 for the blob bottles, that was probably a fair price.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Brian, Thanks for the helpful insightful comment. I like you already. Didn't I read you found a unknown 7 oz blobtop from Bay City or something like that. How many people told you that rare unknown bottle was a $10.00 bottle. Not saying mine are rare unknown but all I know worth more then $10 to me. Guess thats all that matters. I have a few different Bay City & Saginaw bottles. Heres a Pic of some of my Phoenix bottles. The blue & white label Phoenix was mint until mice got lose in basement & had lunch on my labels. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's the can. LEON.


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello Leon,

 Nice paper label bottles.  As you know anything with a label is great.  On Ebay lately there have been several paper labels from the Phoenix Brewing Co. and Finest.  Those have been selling for $20 to $35, which are great prices just for a label and in most case no neck label. Your Phoenix Beer can is just plain Awesome!  Where did you find that?  I also wanted to tell you that there is a Lion Bottling Works bottle from Bay City.  Two collectors here have one.  One guy picked his up last year for $35, at an Estate sale.


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are some interesting bottles from Bay City, Michigan.  One is a cobalt blue squat soda from Beebe and Braddock, I have not seen another one, if anyone from Michigan has, I would like to know, not sure how rare mine is.  The next bottle is a Phoenix Brewing Co. bottle from around 1895, not rare, but always a nice bottle to dig or pickup at a sale.  The last bottle is the unusual 7oz or pony bottle which reads Kolb Bros. Saltzburg Bry, West Bay City Michigan.  I have seen some pint and quart size ones, but never this size. I actually dug it last year at the site of the old brewery when they were tearing down the last remaining structure.  We only dug on six different days and we should have been there a lot longer.  This bottle came up on the last evening.  We could tell that we were in an early vain of bottles, but the next day the workers came back to the job and filled my hole in. We had fun and were thankful to uncover some nice bottles and a large stone ax head.


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

Phoenix Bottle


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

Kolb Bros. Bottle ( 7 oz) Thanks for looking..


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

Kolb Bottle again, better photo.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, those are nice bottles, really like that blue one. I have some embossed Phoenix bottles but I think they look different then yours. The Phoenix cone top can is extremely rare & hard to come by. There is only a few nice ones known to exist. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Forgot, there is a few different Lion brewing or Beverage or bottling ect. in many different Cities. I have a Detroit Lion Beverage bottle but being a crown top it's to new to be the one I'm looking for, I need a blob top Lion from Detroit. I'll pay $50+ for one if anybody has one. Same with 30's Walker or Regal. I do not actively look or buy bottles from ebay but I did notice a Frankenmuth seller had a few nice full Michigan bottles lately. LEON.


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

Leon,

 There are several different Phoenix bottles from Bay City.  I would love to pick up a Phoenix can at a garage sale sometime.  An old time bottle collector actually had a Phoenix Beer Tray, would you believe it sold for $100 back in 1990.  I could have bought it.  I was one of the first people able to buy parts of his collection, and he had loads of stuff.  The tray was no interest to me at the the, I was young and just getting into digging.  A few years later his house burned and he lost everything.  Good thing his collection still lives, just in about a dozen different homes.  The Phoenix tray went to a good home, the guy is a great collector and owns a piece of property that was the summer park for the Phoenix Brewery employees. 

 Attached is a neat bottle from Bay City, (Paul, (I dig Jars) sent it to me.  I seen this bottle at the Grand Rapids show this spring.  Not too many of these around.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't see how this is so hard to follow, nobody knows the rarity of these Michigan bottles.  It was said that they aren't rare, but not that they were common.  A Michigan collector is the best suited to answer this question, if they can't answer it, who can?


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 19, 2008)

[8|]


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

JGUIS,

 Only a michigan collector would know the value of Michigan bottles, but it all goes back to how bad someone wants it and how much they are willing to pay to put the bottle on the shelf.  My posts today are for sharing my finds and information about what I know about local bottles, not to continue the argument about how rare a bottles are from Mt. Clements Michigan.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

I never seen a Phoenix beer tray from Bay City but I do know there is a pretty common Phoenix tray from Buffalo New York. Never seen that Toledo bottle from bay city either but suspect not beer but Soda or other? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

I can pinpoint that 7 oz Kolb bottle dating to 1906 or 1907. LEON.


----------



## Brian M (Apr 19, 2008)

There was a brewery from Bay City named Martin Schindehette.  He bottled beer for Toledo Bottling Works in 1885 and at some point he had bottles only with his name on them and  bottled beer for Buckeye.  The 7oz Kolb bottle is an interesting to date.  If you look at the local directories, the Kolb Bros. name was used around 1890 or 1895.  The bottle has a lightening stopper on it which was invented earlier than that.  You would think that if it was a 1890 era bottle it would have had a baltimore loop top on it.  The name used on the slug plate is what really dates the bottle to around 1890 or 1895.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

The Kolb Brewery had pretty much the same name thru 2 different era's. #1 Kolb Bros (george & Adam)/Salzburg brewery, 3 Fitzhugh Ave. west bay city from 1888-1905. Then moved to 603 Germain ave. with pretty much same name but this brewery location only lasted till 1905-1907. Since the Federal Government passed a new law in 1906 stating that all beer had to meet federal guidlines  & requirements called the Pure food Act (long story) these bottles were then required to state this. SO, Any bottle saying Pure & without ddrugs or poison ect, ect, has to be at least 1906 at earliest. Since this Brewery name changed & dropped the Salzburg in 1907 this easily dates your bottle from either 1906 or 1907. Many blob tops lasted into the early 1900's even though Mr.Painter invented & patent the crown top in 1892 it did not catch on that quick. Hope this helps? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

I never heard of the Martin Shindhette Brewery, My Bay City Brewery records Indicate a  Martin Schramm, Jonh Rosa, John Kohler, B. Fink, Kohler & Knoblauch, Kohler & Jordan, Jacob Knoblauch, A. Van Meter, Charles E. Young, Waldeman & Co & many more ect, ect. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2008)

I guess I may have gotten my Answer, Some people said look for what they sell for on ebay to get a Idea of Value. Problem is they rarely sell or seen on ebay. I finally seen a Biewers Brewery bottle from Mt Clemens just like my bottle sell on ebay last week for $56+. With heavy interest & snipping at end. I guess the common $5 or $10 bottle comments were a little off? LEON.


----------



## whitefish (May 30, 2008)

I collect bottles from my hometown of Big Rapids Mich. including beers. The funny thing is I live in Nevada and rely on other Michigan collectors and ebay to find my stuff. Because of my situation and the obvious rarity of these bottles I have never been afraid of paying an honest price for a good bottle. I have noticed I usually get bottles for less on ebay simply because they are offered to a larger market that may not be aware of or even hold the same value as I do to a particular bottle. I think it's always better to try and build a network of collectors that you can deal with that are familiar with the locality and rarity of a particular bottle. I think you have started that network with this post as I have seen a few friendly posts from other Michigan collectors including myself. 
 So if you ever come across anything from Big Rapids feel free to email me or post on this site, and if I find anything you might be interested in I'll be sure to do the same. Of course the odds of me finding something out here are...well I wouldn't bet on it.[]


----------



## druggistnut (May 30, 2008)

Hi Brian and Leon,
 Leon, I answered your email.
 Here's a couple pics of the Schindehette bottle (quart).
 I collect Bay City, Saginaw, East & West Saginaw stuff, too.
 Brian- you, Paul, Leon, Tom, Scott and I need to hit some spots I have in mind, BUT, I have to wait until I heal from this hernia surgery I had two days ago.  Grrr
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (May 30, 2008)

pic # 2


----------



## druggistnut (May 30, 2008)

By the way, I have no aversion to trading for druggist bottles I need.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (May 30, 2008)

Brian,
 Your Beebe & Braddock (undamaged) could go anywhere from 300-600.00
 Jeff Scharnowske had one on eBay a while back and no one would bid on it.
 I know of about about 10 folks that have them.
 It's a great bottle, and it came in an aqua gravitator, as well.
 Bill


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2008)

Bill, Nice to here from you. Never seen the Shindhette bottle. Let me know when feeling better & want to dump? Whitefish, I see Grand Rapids bottles around but not Big Rapids. LEON.


----------



## sweetrelease (May 30, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> I guess I may have gotten my Answer, Some people said look for what they sell for on ebay to get a Idea of Value. Problem is they rarely sell or seen on ebay. I finally seen a Biewers Brewery bottle from Mt Clemens just like my bottle sell on ebay last week for $56+. With heavy interest & snipping at end. I guess the common $5 or $10 bottle comments were a little off? LEON.


  oh my god you have some issues my man[]after all this time you still have been waiting for these bottles to sell higher then $5-10. holy crap ,now that is some crasy stuff there[8|].well i'm glad you got to see what you were looking for (the price range) ,matt


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2008)

Sweetrelease, on top of page 2 you say I wont like what I see on ebay & if I do come back here & stick it in your face. Well, I'm here to say I'm sticking it in your face. If you have no clue on Michigan bottle Values keep your comment to youself.


----------



## sweetrelease (May 30, 2008)

wow good for you! but you might want to do other things my man[8|].you might be takin this whole bottle thing a "little" too crasy!!!but i guess in the end you showed us all ,you are the michigan bottle "man" lol.holy sh*t people are funny.,matt


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2008)

I'm sensing some Sarcasm[sm=kiss.gif][sm=kiss.gif][sm=kiss.gif]


----------



## sweetrelease (May 30, 2008)

na, no way not me[]!!!good luck my friend ,matt


----------



## Brian M (May 31, 2008)

Hey Bill,

 Good to hear from you.  Would love to hit some dumps with you and anyone else in the area, send me an email when you are feeling better.  Thanks for the information on the Cobalt Beebe and Braddock bottle.  I am the one that ended up buying it from Jeff.  Would you believe that I once owned this same bottle, I sold it over 18 years ago for over $300.  I have never seen another one, really tough to find around here, but there are probably collectors around here that I don't know about, I always here stories of utility workers finding good stuff around town.

 I seen this bottle on Ebay last week (Wm. MOWBRAY'S BREWERY S.O. SAGINAW)  Howie bought it for around $200.  I am not a Saginaw collector, but I am interested in the history of it.


----------



## druggistnut (May 31, 2008)

Brian,
 I've never even dug a piece of that Mobray's. I missed that auction, damn it.
 If Howie sells it, you know he'll want double what he paid, which I sure won't give him.
 We'll just have to get one for each of us.
 Do you ever talk with Al Forrest?
 Bill


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2008)

The Mobrays was known as Star Brewery & Jacob Raquet brewery also. William Mobrays (400/410 Lapeer Ave) 1874-1883. The Jacob Raquet 1883-1911, then Star brewing co 1911-1913. Jacob had a brother named Peter Raquet that ran his own brewery before changing it to National Brewery. LEON.


----------



## Brian M (May 31, 2008)

Bill,

 I never met Al Forest in person.  I sold him some paper bills of sale from the Phoenix Brewing Co. a couple of years ago.  I see him bidding on Ebay quite a bit.  

 I know where I can get a nice blob quart (Jacob Raquet) bottle for $50, maybe could get it for $40, if you or Leon are interested email me.  I think I can still get it.  The guy was going to take it to an antique show and I told him to hold on to it for me, I might want to buy it.  It needs to be tumbled, but it is light amber and would look pretty sharp.


----------



## SergioWilkins (May 31, 2008)

Lots of Saginaw bricks around here. Nice bottles!


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 1, 2008)

Brian,
 I have a Jacob Raquet, so I'll pass, unless the closure isn't a lightning.
 I'd like to find a Star or a Peter Raquet bottle.
 Have either of you seen any of these in splits/pints?
 Leon,
 I'm going to look at that Lapeer address and see what's around there, now.
 Sergio,
 Yep, any more, I leave Saginaw bricks behind, unless I know someone who wants them for a patio.
 Thanks guys,
 Bill


----------



## Brian M (Jun 1, 2008)

Bill, 

 When I get a chance, I will get another look at that bottle to see what type of blob is on it.  I know he also has a Jacob Raquet pint, but it is a crown top.  I will also take another look around and see if there is anything else that might be of interest.  I also recently seen a bottle from Monroe, it was a quart blob from the Whal Brewery(not sure if I spelled it correctly).  It was in one of the local antique malls.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 3, 2008)

Bill, Whats suppose to be in Lapeer? E-mail me. LEON.


----------

